# Your best pictures



## spud's_mum (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi everyone! 
I thought it would be fun to have a photography thread to put up your best pictures. They don't have to be tort related.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi everyone!
> I thought it would be fun to have a photography thread to put up your best pictures. They don't have to be tort related.
> View attachment 175952
> 
> ...


A great idea!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 3, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> A great idea!


Thank you 
I have more pics but unfortunately they're on my camera and I haven't synced them onto my computer


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> I have more pics but unfortunately they're on my camera and I haven't synced them onto my computer


Too bad.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

I wish I could be there - I love the sea.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's it's extremely *hot.* Temperature reached a maximum of 35 degrees C.Even so I love hot weather.


----------



## Rue (Jun 3, 2016)

Are those your photos Gillian? Very nice!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

Rue said:


> Are those your photos Gillian? Very nice!


No.  I'm no photographer - too bad. They are photos I chose and posted from the net.


----------



## Rue (Jun 3, 2016)

You should take a few of your own! You'd be surprised at how good some can turn out, especially with a handy tool like cropping!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Pearly (Jun 3, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


>


How lovely!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

Pearly said:


> How lovely!


Thank you, Pearly.


----------



## harris (Jun 3, 2016)

These are shots of my father's back deck. It's 2 stories high. He has over 100 potted plants on it. To me, it's the best place on earth to spend a Saturday hanging out and sipping on cocktails. And I also got engaged two weeks ago.


----------



## MPRC (Jun 3, 2016)

I'll play, I'm going to stick to non-tortoise photos for this thread. 

Ladybug on Sand 




Proxy Falls - Oregon




Mesa Arch - Canyonlands - UT


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'll play, I'm going to stick to non-tortoise photos for this thread.
> 
> Ladybug on Sand
> 
> ...


Wonderful photos!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi everyone!
> I thought it would be fun to have a photography thread to put up your best pictures. They don't have to be tort related.
> View attachment 175952
> 
> ...


Hi! Sent you two PMs. Did you receive them? If so I would very much appreciate your answering them asap.Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

Does any of you know the gentleman in the above photo?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 3, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Sent you two PMs. Did you receive them? If so I would very much appreciate your answering them asap.Thank you.


Hi!
sorry for the late reply.
im not sure whats going on with my PM. It doesn't seem to be sending replies. Sure, I don't mind.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

Does any of you know the gentleman in the above photo?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 3, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'll play, I'm going to stick to non-tortoise photos for this thread.
> 
> Ladybug on Sand
> 
> ...


Wow! amazing photos! must have a very nice camera


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi!
> sorry for the late reply.
> im not sure whats going on with my PM. It doesn't seem to be sending replies. You mean the pics on this thread? Sure, I don't mind.


No problem. And many thanks your kindness.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 3, 2016)

Just took some pics today of a cute little frog.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 3, 2016)

harris said:


> View attachment 175986
> View attachment 175988
> View attachment 175985
> View attachment 175991
> ...


Congrats on the engagement !


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 3, 2016)

everyone here.


----------



## MPRC (Jun 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Wow! amazing photos! must have a very nice camera



I'll leave you to guess which of these was taken with a cell phone, which with a 3.2 megapixel point and shoot and which with $10k of professional equipment. I'm going to toss in one photo taken on a disposable film camera with a good understanding of lighting, shutter speeds, film ISO and neutral density filters for sh*** and giggles. . 

















Hopefully this conveys that it's NOT about the equipment. It's about the photographer. It's like complimenting someone's oven for a good cake.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 3, 2016)

@LaDukePhoto I'm guessing the last one?! 
Why do you do this to me 
I said about the camera because of the up close ladybird and know that phones can't get that close


----------



## cyan (Jun 3, 2016)

All taken with various cell phones.


----------



## Razan (Jun 3, 2016)

Labs. They are such good dogs. This is Coconut with her kitty Tweety.






Baby hummingbird just out of the nest.


----------



## MPRC (Jun 3, 2016)

@spudthetortoise - If you want a phone with amazing camera capabilities the LG G4 focuses incredibly close. I don't have it in my hand right now but i will try to remember to post something from it.


----------



## Guzboss (Jun 3, 2016)

Beautiful SoCal.


----------



## Razan (Jun 3, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> @spudthetortoise - If you want a phone with amazing camera capabilities the LG G4 focuses incredibly close. I don't have it in my hand right now but i will try to remember to post something from it.



Thank you for this post. Just today that question for a good photo taking phone passed through my mind. We sorely need updated phones.


----------



## MPRC (Jun 4, 2016)

Decent pic from the G4, my yard snake.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 4, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Decent pic from the G4, my yard snake.
> View attachment 176110


Wow, that does get close. My IPhone 6s takes nice pics but can't get that close. I took these pics on my iPhone:




I love close up pictures of animals so I was thinking of getting a magnifying filter to put on my camera and if I like it, look into a macro lens. Do you have any experience of these?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 4, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Wow, that does get close. My IPhone 6s takes nice pics but can't get that close.


I have a set of 3 lenses I clip on to my iPhone 6 - macro, super macro and fish eye - they come in a handy case. I got them from Amazon.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 4, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> I have a set of 3 lenses I clip on to my iPhone 6 - macro, super macro and fish eye - they come in a handy case. I got them from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 176114
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I am going to look into them


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 4, 2016)

cyan said:


> All taken with various cell phones.


Lovely !


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 4, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Decent pic from the G4, my yard snake.
> View attachment 176110


Nice but scary.


----------



## Rue (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm experimenting with the cellphone macros too at the moment. Don't get the ones that are too cheap, they don't seem to work very well.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 4, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Does any of you know the gentleman in the above photo?


Who is "Oliver Khan and his wife Svenja"???? Gillian please explain! I'm itching from curiousity (or just being nosy)


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 4, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Who is "Oliver Khan and his wife Svenja"???? Gillian please explain! I'm itching from curiousity (or just being nosy)


*CORRECT!!! * That's one point for you Pearly! It is.....*OLIVER**  KAHN* who was the *BEST* goal-keeper in the world in football until he retired. Am madly in love with him. His nickname is "Oli" and that's how/why I picked the name for my beloved tort.

And again...correct: that's his wife-UGH. See what jealousy can do?  lol!


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 4, 2016)

The first picture is me doing some trick shooting with my trusty deer killing bow . The second is the beautiful wife an I at a water full in Austin Texas.The third picture is my beautiful wife driving me around with her hair in the wind . The fourth picture is my son in front of a Texas sized fire .


----------



## MPRC (Jun 4, 2016)

This one was taken with the fancy camera:


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 5, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> This one was taken with the fancy camera:


Wow! 
Aren't humming birds really fast? 
I was trying to get a picture of wild rabbits but I couldn't get anywhere near them


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 5, 2016)

Dragonfly taken with my iPhone


----------



## MPRC (Jun 5, 2016)

Joshua Tree Nat'l Park at Sunset. I broke my camera this day so I shot with my cell phone. I think I had an iPhone 4 at the time.


----------



## MPRC (Jun 5, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Wow!
> Aren't humming birds really fast?
> I was trying to get a picture of wild rabbits but I couldn't get anywhere near them



This one took some work. I had to set the camera up and walk away for an hour so the birds would get used to it being there since the lens looks like a big predators eyeball. 

Once they were okay with it I took like 300 photos and got 5-6 that were spot on.


----------



## mark1 (Jun 5, 2016)

the photography might not be good , but i think the animals are pretty nice


----------



## Pearly (Jun 5, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> I have a set of 3 lenses I clip on to my iPhone 6 - macro, super macro and fish eye - they come in a handy case. I got them from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 176114
> 
> ...


They have iphone lenses???!!!! I've had iphone since they got them going and have never even considered that option. Thank you for bringing it up


----------



## Pearly (Jun 5, 2016)

mark1 said:


> the photography might not be good , but i think the animals are pretty nice


Omg!!!!! Please tell me what the first one is?!!!


----------



## mark1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Omg!!!!! Please tell me what the first one is?!!!


 an eastern box turtle , i was over a friends for memorial day , it was at the edge of his field and the woods ..... it's amazing that that is camouflage ......


----------



## Pearly (Jun 5, 2016)

mark1 said:


> an eastern box turtle , i was over a friends for memorial day , it was at the edge of his field and the woods ..... it's amazing that that is camouflage ......


Wow! Striking colors!


----------



## Razan (Jun 7, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Omg!!!!! Please tell me what the first one is?!!!



I spent all of my youth in Ohio traipsing around wood and fields. Never saw anything like this eastern box turtle. C'mon really...you come across this just trotting around OHIO ? Our clan was northern OH on Lake Erie. Maybe they reserve the real cool stuff for everybody further south.


----------



## Hector108 (Jun 7, 2016)

The prettiest pic i have that does not have torts in it


----------



## mark1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Razan said:


> I spent all of my youth in Ohio traipsing around wood and fields. Never saw anything like this eastern box turtle. C'mon really...you come across this just trotting around OHIO ? Our clan was northern OH on Lake Erie. Maybe they reserve the real cool stuff for everybody further south.


maybe he drove in from out of town to visit friends ......... i've been trotting around ohio for a bit more than my youth ......his shell was a bit chewed up but he certainly was a beauty wasn't he ? the yellow and black heads are pretty common from what i've seen , definitely south .........


----------



## surfergirl (Jun 7, 2016)

not the best pic really but cocoa beach with a small swell. my husband riding and catching his experience on a mouth held go pro setup .


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 7, 2016)




----------

